# Hello from ice cold Canada!



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

I wanted to introduce myself to the forum, as I have recently rescued a young kitten and would like get very involved with her day to day needs. I have been an animal/pet nut forever, many years in the pet industry, etc. Looking to learn more about some of the finer points of cats. I would also like to post some photos of my "Miss. Kitty", as her color has me stumped. She is a real beauty, at least to me, resembles a seal point I suppose however she seems to express a dilution gene. So I really do not know here true color. Hope I can get some help! Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, from ice cold San Diego.

Okay, from chilly San Diego. :grin:

Pictures of Miss Kitty?


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, from ice cold San Diego.
> 
> Okay, from chilly San Diego. :grin:
> 
> Pictures of Miss Kitty?


Ah San Diego.......What a nice change of pace that would be! I'll get some pix up as soon as I can access the photo section. Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You should be all set to post everywhere. If not, hit *F5* to refresh your settings. Looking forward to lots of pictures and stories.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey fellow Canuck! Welcome to the group eh! LOL

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome from another cold Canadian!


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Cats&Plants said:


> Hey fellow Canuck! Welcome to the group eh! LOL
> 
> Can't wait to see pics!


Is it still "eh"? Seems like out west these days, it's being replaced by "right'? lol. Nice to meet you..... PIX are in meet my kitty.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

wildernessguy said:


> Is it still "eh"? Seems like out west these days, it's being replaced by "right'? lol. Nice to meet you..... PIX are in meet my kitty.


 
hmm, "right" is pretty commonin the US as well, I try to catch myself from saying it too often


----------



## Sparkysmom (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm also a Canuck! I will also post kitty pix when I can


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL I try to avoid both eh and right in normal conversation. 
Proud to be Canadian and all, but I don't need to sound like one lol

Will check out the pix shortly


----------



## theredhead (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful kitty


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

wildernessguy said:


> Is it still "eh"? Seems like out west these days, it's being replaced by "right'? lol. Nice to meet you..... PIX are in meet my kitty.


Very true, although I hear both. My mother was from Ontario and said (although this was like 30 years ago) that when she moved to BC she noticed how she was always saying "eh" and felt like a weirdo, since it isn't as common here. She eventually stopped, haha.

Anyway, welcome to the forum from pretty mild BC.  There's been LOT of rain the last few days... but I guess that's the accepted stereotype of Vancouver.


----------



## LimeLord (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello fellow Canadian!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

To add to the conversation about Canadian language (lol), one of my best friends lives in Toronto, and she says "right?" a LOT. I've never heard her say "eh" though. Hehe.
I recently found out that some of my ancestors were from Quebec, and that they were there for a few generations after coming from France. Which is awesome because I had no idea I was part French.
Anyway, I'm from the US. but I appreciate Canadians. And cats.
Looking forward to seeing some pictures of your kitty!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello fellow Canadian!
Canada is not always ice cold. This winter in Toronto is very warm so far


----------

